# **** dog



## artist723 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a mixed breed dog that seems like she will be very trainable and I am wondering if it would be worth my time to try and train her to be a **** dog she is of four parts that I am aware (cocker,lab,boxer,and pitbull). I have not worked with her as of yet. I am trying to learn how to train her as well since this will be my first experience with this. she already listen to my comands very well with out even trying to train her in anyway. thank you for any help that I can get. happy holidays to you all.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

what type of **** hunting are u goin to do? are u expecting the dog to trail and tree a **** like a hound or just kill it after u find it? it would probably be a decent kill dog. i wouldnt waste my time trying to make a scent dog out of anything with pit in it.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not waste your time. No matter what you are trying to hunt with the dog, it looks like you will likely be trying harder than the dog. Without up front hardcore hunting breeds in it's makeup, I would keep the pet in the house and get a dog specifically bred for what you are after. Even my **** dogs, as hardcore hunters as they are, aren't going to make top notch or probably even fair pheasant and duck dogs. Get a dog for what you want to do and you will be happier than resenting your dog for not doing what it wasn't bred for. This is just my opinion though.

Like previously stated, how do you plan on hunting the dog on ****?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

West Siberian Laika is a selftraining dog. Just take your puppy to hunt at night, where ***** are.


----------

